# pas plus que ça



## Icetrance

Hello,

Alors que je ne l'ai jamais vu avant, ça ne me choque pas plus que ça. 

Even though I've never seen it before, I'm (just) not any more shocked.

Is that it?


----------



## zacata23

Maybe this is better:

Even though I've never seen it before, it doesn't shock me any more than that..


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

"... I'm not shocked all that much." but I wonder if "... I'm not shocked more than that." would be correct too?


----------



## tilt

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Alors que je ne l'ai jamais vu avant, ça ne me choque pas plus que ça.
> 
> Even though I've never seen it before, I'm (just) not any more shocked.
> 
> Is that it?


Maybe I'm getting tired due to the late time, but... which translation are you asking for?
French to English, or English to French?

Because both sentences seem proper language to me, but don't mean the same thing, as far as I can say!


----------



## Icetrance

Nil-the-Frogg said:


> "... I'm not shocked all that much." but I wonder if "... I'm not shocked more than that." would be correct too?


 
Thanks for you input! Your first translation seems decent.

I'm tired, too, like tilt. LOL. 

"It doesn't shock me that much."

We don't say "It doesn't shock me more than that" in English. Literally, I can't understand it. Maybe, I just can't translate anymore today (brain fog has settled in) LOL!!!


----------



## catay

"nothing much shocks me anymore" or "not much shocks me anymore"...the syntax is different, but the idiom is correct - perhaps this conveys the meaning of the original (?)


----------



## fergy2005

Icetrance said:


> Hello,
> 
> Alors que je ne l'ai jamais vu avant, ça ne me choque pas plus que ça.
> 
> Even though I've never seen it before, I'm (just) not any more shocked.
> 
> Is that it?


As I have never seen it before,it not shock me more than that


----------



## Icetrance

I thought "Ça ne me choque pas tant que ça" = It doesn't shock me that much

Ça ne me choque pas plus que ça = That's about as shocking as it gets for me.


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> I thought "Ça ne me choque pas tant que ça" = It doesn't shock me that much
> 
> Ça ne me choque pas plus que ça = That's about as shocking as it gets for me.



Seriez-vous d'accord?


----------



## Icetrance

Ça ne me choque pas tant que ça = It doesn't shock me that much
Ça ne me choque pas plus que ça =  That's about as shocking as it gets for me (in other words, "I'm not really that shocked about it").

Some non-native English speakers may have never heard the construction "That's about as ...as it gets...for...


----------



## zacata23

exact icetrance! tres bien


----------



## Icetrance

zacata23 said:


> exact icetrance! tres bien



Merci beaucoup pour ton commentaire, Zacata23!

Je suis ravi qu'elle te plaise, cette traduction!


----------



## Icetrance

Icetrance said:


> Ça ne me choque pas tant que ça = It doesn't shock me that much
> Ça ne me choque pas plus que ça =  That's about as shocking as it gets for me (in other words, "I'm not really that shocked about it").
> 
> Some non-native English speakers may have never heard the construction "That's about as ...as it gets...for...



Any other translation suggestions?


----------



## zacata23

It doesn't get any more shocking than that...


----------



## Icetrance

zacata23 said:


> It doesn't get any more shocking than that...



NIce!


----------

